# Locomotive construction video



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

http://vimeo.com/7256725 Very interesting video


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video--makes me proud to be Canadian!  

Keith


----------



## dbwenrichjr (Jul 31, 2008)

Very cool...thanks for posting. 

-David


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a great clip, thanks. My grandfather was a pattern maker, mostly for aircraft and smaller high tech items but the process is the same. I was always fascinated with the skill of the pattern makers in the shops he worked in. I also love the “safety” equipment the men had in those days, especially the “hard” hats. How about he guy holding the cut off die for the rod, one slip and he’d lose his hand/arm.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By ETSRRCo on 07 Dec 2009 04:24 PM 
http://vimeo.com/7256725 Very interesting video 
WOW! and then again, WOW! 

The sheer cacophony in the shops does not bear thinking about - and no sign of ear protection, let alone hard hats. Fettling the cylinder casting alone must have made the operator deaf for a month.

I guess that men were made differently in them day!

Thanks for posting a great video - with your permission I'll re-post it on a couple of other fora.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

Its not my video so post away!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Most enjoyable.
They never seem to hold any of the shots long enough so that things are seen completed.
Oh well, mustn't complain since the film has at least been preserved. 
Anyway, more incentive to get my Canadian Pacific 3100 built.
I have the plans and most of the parts, now I just need time.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oops, 

Just missed it.

Got this message...

"Sorry, "Locomotive Angus at Rosemont - montreal"[/b] was deleted at 11:04:29 Tue Dec 8, 2009. We have no more information about it on our mainframe or elsewhere."


----------



## Mark Scrivener (Jan 7, 2008)

I was fortunate to watch this video late last night - very impressive machinery. I was just about to post the link to a home machine shop forum when I discovered what Tom did. Too bad - I hope it comes back! 

-Mark


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

I found it again in the Canadian Pacific Archives.

http://www.cinemamuetquebec.ca/cont...23?lang=en


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Same place has this one:

http://www.cinemamuetquebec.ca/cont...11?lang=en

"The Building of a Transcontinental Railway in Canada"


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Both of those video clips were great. Thanks for posting.


----------

